# Hoping the worry of moving is worth it !!!



## colrd3 (Apr 20, 2008)

I am hoping to move during school summer holidays to Limassol area and not really sure where to start.

I will have a job so that is a start.

I will need to buy or rent a home in a good community with other families, a car, school for the children.

Where do I start ?????

Any help that can be offered would be great..


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

*did you need a work permit*



colrd3 said:


> I am hoping to move during school summer holidays to Limassol area and not really sure where to start.
> 
> I will have a job so that is a start.
> 
> ...


hi, sorry i cant help you but im hoping you can help me, did you have to have a work permit? if so how do you get one? did you find your job over internet or did you go out to cyprus to find it? from claire.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi, sorry i cant help you but im hoping you can help me, did you have to have a work permit? if so how do you get one? did you find your job over internet or did you go out to cyprus to find it? from claire.


Claire the original post is over a year old andthe poster has not made any further posts so probably dosnt use this forum anymore.

As for work permits you don't need one as an Eu citizen.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Claire the original post is over a year old 

Veronica, I think it would be really helpful if the date of the posts was visible somewhere. Or is it and I have noticed?

Thanks
Dina


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Claire the original post is over a year old
> 
> Veronica, I think it would be really helpful if the date of the posts was visible somewhere. Or is it and I have noticed?
> 
> ...


The top left hand corner over the posters name has the date and time of the post.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

oh THANKS! I feel so silly I was looking all over and didn't see it before, I guess I kept looking for it inside the box.


----------

